# House numbers and solar panels?



## wkearney99 (Oct 31, 2017)

I've got some luxello house numbers and I'd like to know if anyone's rigged up a way to power them from solar.

I've got four of their 5" numbers.

http://www.surrounding.com/Products/Luxello/Modern_LED_House_Number_5_Outdoor.asp

I've got means to install them separately from a solar panel and battery pack. 

Any rigged up something that wasn't a hideous rube goldberg contraption?


----------

